# Blue Ridge inn's act of defiance lasts about 2 hours



## kwflatbed

*An inn has operated on this land since 1919.*

Near MOUNT PISGAH, N.C. - At a spot 5,000 feet above sea level and 20 miles from the nearest town, an innkeeper decided Friday to defy the federal government and reopen his lodge.
That stand lasted about two hours as National Park Service rangers blocked the entrances to the privately run Pisgah Inn on the Blue Ridge Parkway after owner Bruce O'Connell decided to reopen his dining room, gift shop and country store at noon Friday for lunch. The federal government had forced the inn, in a leased building on federal land, to shut down at 6 p.m. ET Thursday at the height of fall foliage - and tourism - season.
*STORY: *Blue Ridge lodge caves on shutdown order
*STORY: *Blue Ridge lodge to defy shutdown order
The inn normally is open April 1 to Oct. 31.
O'Connell said Wednesday he would rebel against the order to shutter after seeing World War II veterans reopen their memorial in Washington when barricades blocked the entrances. But he had backed down by the Park Service deadline to close Thursday.
"Conscience, conviction. That's about it," O'Connell said of his decision to reopen after thinking about the situation overnight. He said he would take guests for the weekend as long as the doors were able to remain open.
His family has operated the inn on the parkway about 25 miles from Asheville, N.C., for 35 years. It the only spot for many miles along the 469.1-mile mountain route to sleep or grab a meal and go to the bathroom.
A handful of guests had lunch before Park Service patrol cars blocked the driveways, turning on their orange flashing lights. Rangers turned customers away, saying the government was closed.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/04/blue-ridge-parkway-pisgah-inn/2923169/


----------



## mpd61

Absolute GAYNESS!!!!


----------



## Hush

Those park rangers are disgusting. Those are the kind of people who will go door to door collecting firearms when the order comes down. No balls to stand up for anything.


----------



## Goose

Yogi knows jiu jitsu...no way!

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Dan Stark

So.... they spent more manpower and resources closing it, then if they let him stay open? Is that the .gov logic I'm seeing here?


----------



## 7costanza

Its all about punishment plain and simple read this and you decide. The list of thngs he has shut down for no reason other than spite is a new low read the whole article.

*UPDATED* The List: Unnecessarily Shut Down by Obama to Inflict Public Pain

*While our president still enjoys his essential employees and locations: the White House chefs, Camp David, and a military golf course, there doesn't seem to be any question that in mercenary pursuit of a political win, this White House is determined to unreasonably punish as many everyday people as possible. And this includes children sick with cancer. That might sound like hyperbole, but it is not.*

Although Barack Obama's chefs have been deemed "essential," employees at the National Institutes of Health who offer last-chance experimental cancer treatments for children suffering from cancer have not. Worse still, House Republicans have offered to compromise with the president and single the NIH out for funding. The White House has threatened a veto.
Using children sick with cancer as pawns is community organizing on steroids. And the media are covering for him. When the media thought they could emotionally blackmail the GOP with these sick children, telling their story was all the rage. Now that it is Obama and Senate Democrats wrist-flicking refusing treatment for these children, suddenly the media aren't too interested in telling their story.
There are many other examples of this president's cold-hearted fanaticism and willingness to punish people for reasons that seem to have much more to with spite than what is and is not "essential." In fact, there are a number of examples where Obama seems to be spending more money and using more resources to close and block and inconvenience than to just leave it alone.
The media may or may not report on these individual occurrences, but what they will never do is provide the American people with the full context and scope of Obama's shrill pettiness.
Below is a list of illogical, unnecessary, and shockingly spiteful moves our government is making in the name of essential and non-essential.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/10/05/list-obama-closures-for-shutdown


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm sick of all of them, Democrats mostly, but Republicans somewhat as well. Most people HAVE made it clear they do NOT want obabacare and yet the presidident has given the finger to the nation and his goons in the congress are in lockstep with him. But sadly those goons are the ones running things and unless some compromise is reached with them, we're ALL fucked to one degree or another. I'm not feeling a damn thing, YET, but it's only a matter of time. God willing, next election enough people will wake up, and the Republican party will offer someone better than Romney and things can start changing back to the RIGHT way of doing things. (all misspellings and puns intended)

By the way, I have a hard time blaming the rangers. I would be willing to bet they didn't all get together and say, "Why that defiant bastard, we'll show HIM!" I would guess the word came down from above and these poor slobs were caught in the middle. Not one of us here who's done the job for ANY length of time, be it on the street or in dispatch or ANYONE who works, hasn't been in THAT miserable situation.


----------



## HistoryHound




----------



## Hush

_The parkway's chief ranger, Steve Stinnett, said Park Service managers in Washington directed him to block access to the inn at milepost 408.6 and ensure "people don't utilize a business that, according to the federal government, is closed."_

_*"It's a cheap way to deal with the situation," an angry Park Service ranger in Washington says of the harassment. "We've been told to make life as difficult for people as we can. It's disgusting."*_

I do blame the Rangers, they're the ones out enforcing this garbage. They are now government goons, brobama's personal stooges. If they had a shred of conscience or dignity, they would refuse these orders or at least stage a "sick-out". Its this blind following of orders that will lead to civilian gun confiscation, no doubt in my mind. People like this vastly outnumber the "oathkeepers" or those with a conscience. It will start when the gov stops processing applications (like the 6+ month backlog on LTC renewals in MA). When licenses expire, they will be ordered to collect. "Technically its the law, we're just following orders."
Its on the head of the NPS to take a stand and say "We will not be used to punish people for political games", and if he won't stand up (not likely) the rank and file need to do something about it. Way to put the reputation of the Park Rangers in the toilet, they are now the face of the government oppression.
Not everyone in the German Army (or Reserve Police Battalions like 101) was a bloodthirsty killer at the beginning of the holocaust, but they "went along". It may seem dramatic to compare this to WWII, but the mentality is the same and that was only 60 years ago with a fairly civilized country. The politicking and extremism in this country, the demonization of veterans and conservatives by the government, the separation along cultural and economic lines, combined with an overreaching government police force and proposed "civilian defense force"...dark times are ahead.


----------



## HistoryHound

I'll stick this here since it's in response to the list in the article that 7costanza posted. Good for them, maybe if we all work together to ease some of the burden those twits will realize the only way they're winning is in the Charlie Sheen sense of the word.



> *Sam's Club Offers Free Passes to Military during Shutdown*
> 
> WHAT: In response to the U.S. government shutdown of domestic military base
> commissaries, all U.S. Sam's Club locations will offer free shopping
> passes to military personnel, retirees and their families so they may
> continue to save on home and business essentials.
> 
> To receive the temporary pass, guests should show military ID or proof
> of past/present military service at Sam's Club Member Service
> counters. Sam's Club will continue to offer the temporary passes to
> military personnel and families until the U.S. government resumes
> domestic commissary operations.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20131004-907341.html


----------



## 7costanza

Usually like good Conservative I have no problem crapping on Rinos, but once you read into the things being closed you see those are entirely on POTUS. The Rs have putforth atleas 4 bills to fund different things, their closing shit that dont even need employess. Tell me, why would anyone in their right mind do THIS>

This is unbelievable. The Obama administration has shut down the Amber Alert website because of the government shutdown and it now renders this message when you attempt to access it:

I'm sure you care about your lost child but Obama doesn't - at least not while he's trying to 'win' the government shutdown. I understand from twitter that Amber alerts are state level programs with a federal website. Not real sure how all that works but it just seems unfathomable that this website wouldn't qualify under 'essential', especially when most of the government is still operating.
No, this is just Obama putting politics ahead of you finding your lost child. Despicable.
*UPDATE*: Michelle Obama's *Let's Move* website works just fine. Seriously. (h/t:


----------



## FTH

*Feds Try to Close the OCEAN Because of Shutdown.*

Just before the weekend, the National Park Service informed charter boat captains in Florida that the Florida Bay was "closed" due to the shutdown. Until government funding is restored, the fishing boats are prohibited from taking anglers into 1,100 square-miles of open ocean. Fishing is also prohibited at Biscayne National Park during the shutdown.
*The Park Service will also have rangers on duty to police the ban... of access to an ocean.* The government will probably use more personnel and spend more resources to attempt to close the ocean, than it would in its normal course of business.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/10/05/Feds-Try-to-Close-the-OCEAN-Because-of-Shutdown

Sounds like a joke ... just not very funny one ...


----------



## Killjoy

I feel like I'm living on the Bizarro planet:


----------



## BxDetSgt

It is awfully easy to blame the Rangers for this political bullshit, however when it is your job on the line for not following a lwaful order it is a much more difficult desicion. No matter what your political belief may be, it is still a lawful order from a supervisor. In our world, failure to comply means termination. If you want to stand by your convictions and beliefs do so, but I have a hard time viliffying someone who has a family to feed in this economy. The real blame is on both the D's and R's who can not get past their own ideology. When someone blows up a building in the name of ideology it is terrorisim. When they paralyze the government in the name of ideology what do you call it? Both sides are to blame. Both sides are sore losers and should be ashamed.


----------



## Dan Stark

BxDetSgt said:


> It is awfully easy to blame the Rangers for this political bullshit, however when it is your job on the line for not following a lwaful order it is a much more difficult desicion. No matter what your political belief may be, it is still a lawful order from a supervisor. In our world, failure to comply means termination. If you want to stand by your convictions and beliefs do so, but I have a hard time viliffying someone who has a family to feed in this economy. The real blame is on both the D's and R's who can not get past their own ideology. When someone blows up a building in the name of ideology it is terrorisim. When they paralyze the government in the name of ideology what do you call it? Both sides are to blame. Both sides are sore losers and should be ashamed.


The hundred people that worked at the inn had families to feed as well. Not trying to flame, but you opened up the door to the point.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Absolutley, but my first responsibility is to my family. I would hope the Rangers understood that and handled the situation with respect. That being said I do not know if my political beliefs and prinicples are going to outwiegh my familial responsibilies.


----------



## Dan Stark

BxDetSgt said:


> Absolutley, but my first responsibility is to my family. I would hope the Rangers understood that and handled the situation with respect. That being said I do not know if my political beliefs and prinicples are going to outwiegh my familial responsibilies.


Is their a point at which they would?


----------



## BxDetSgt

I am sure there is, it is up to each indidvidual (or union in some cases). But let's not forget this is really an administrative order (park is closed), and not a constitutional issue. I do not think I would risk my job over this issue.


----------



## Dan Stark

BxDetSgt said:


> I am sure there is, it is up to each indidvidual (or union in some cases). But let's not forget this is really an administrative order (park is closed), and not a constitutional issue. I do not think I would risk my job over this issue.


Not a park. A road. Business was private, but leasing from feds. This guy was a hero IMO. Rangers should have directed traffic IN.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BxDetSgt

Your right, the guy is a hero, but I can not call the Rangers villians.


----------



## Dan Stark

BxDetSgt said:


> Your right, the guy is a hero, but I can not call the Rangers villians.


I won't call them villains either. Honestly. I would call them complicit in a complete travesty of justice though

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hush

Well, you'll all probably have to confront your own personal line in the sand soon when it comes time to collect guns from citizens. It won't happen overnight of course, but little by little. Lapsed licenses (while the government refuses to issue replacements), subtle changes in the law.... without a firm personal line, go-alongs like Ranger Rick will strip this country of all it holds dear while hiding behind following orders and job security.
(Not a dig at you at all, Bxdetsgt just where I see the country heading)


----------



## BxDetSgt

Maybe their executive staff or the park administrator ( I know they have a screwed up chain of command) is complicit, but a guy wearing a badge and answering the radio is just doing his job in my book. If they refuse this would they also refuse to comply with other orders they don't like? Slippery slope. We need to be apolitical in our duties (unless the orders are illegal).


----------



## BxDetSgt

We all need to follow our own conscince. it happens every day with all cops in someway or another. is someone a wittness or a perp, DUI or confused, lost or tresspassing. The choices we make are endless and it all comes down to how you view our job,. Do you arrest because it is for good or because you can arrest I think is the line we must look at.


----------



## Hush

A shitty administration at the NPS is making the front line Rangers defacto stooges of the government. If they gladly do this, what's next? They knowingly admit they are being used to harass and make innocent citizens lives difficult. This is the perfect opportunity for a "sick-out."


----------



## 7costanza

Hush said:


> A shitty administration at the NPS is making the front line Rangers defacto stooges of the government. If they gladly do this, what's next? They knowingly admit they are being used to harass and make innocent citizens lives difficult. This is the perfect opportunity for a "sick-out."


IMHO your all missing the most important point, and that is these Rangers AGREE with these actions. Im guessing , well not guessing im stating their all Obama water carrying shills just like the IRS,EPA, and DOJ all have been involved in this type of disgusting politcally biased bullshit after the Dear Leader gave them the nod.


----------



## BxDetSgt

You know for a FACT that ALL of the rangers DISPATCHED or ORDERED to the scene agree with this action? That is a bit of a stretch. I have worked with some NPS LE Rangers before, and found that on an individual level, they are good cops. Some of the NPS regs. and rules, and institutional mindset are mindless and silly, but to say that ALL Rangers agree is a little bit of a streach.


----------



## 7costanza

A fact...no obviously not thats a guess. They just opened a portion of DC for an Immigration Rally while WW2 Vets get locked out of a non staffed memorial to them......so nahhhhh im sure its all in my head that political affiliation has anything to do with what gets shut down and what gets opened, and what kind of person follows Obamas orders blindly. The IRS donations were tracked and 95% were to Ds, add the fact their Union and im again guessing ...theres a 10% chance their Conservative...either way their stooges.


----------



## kwflatbed

If they follow the idiots orders now what is going to happen when he orders all guns confiscated ????

*'All about power and leverage' -- feds shut down major roadway, block access to graveyard*

By Todd Starnes
Todd's American Dispatch
Published October 07, 2013
FoxNews.com
Folks who live in the Great Smoky Mountains have just about reached their breaking point with the federal government.
"It's almost like they are pushing to see how far they can push before the American people say enough is enough," said Ed Mitchell, the mayor of Blount County, Tenn. "We were founded on a declaration of independence. And they are about to push the people to the line again."
Nearly a third of Blount County is inside the Great Smoky Mountains National Park. So when the federal government shut down the park, it also shut down one of the area's chief sources of revenue.
The National Park Service also closed the Foothills Parkway, a major thoroughfare in the county. The closure came without warning and left the local school district scrambling to get children back to their homes.

At what point do you say to heck with the feds?​
The children live in the eastern Tennessee community of Top of the World - serviced by School Bus 49. Normally, the bus travels along the Foothills Parkway. Other roads leading to the isolated mountain community are impassible by bus.
"It's dangerous," said Nancy Kemp, the spokesperson for Blount County Schools."It's very curvy and straight up the mountain. It's just not a safe route."
One local resident told Knoxville television station WBIR that the alternative roads are "white knuckle routes."
The closure caught locals by surprise and left the school district scrambling to alert parents that they would need to find a way to get their kids back home. And until the partial government shutdown ends, school buses will not run. That means parents will have to transport their children to and from school using treacherous "white knuckle routes."
"I've already talked with some of our neighbors (and) we're going to be carpooling," resident Danielle McClurg told the television station. "It's going to be very inconvenient for our community."
Resident Buzz King said the shutdown of the Parkway has already created hardships for the mountain town.
"It's going to be tough on people up here - definitely tough," he said.
Local businesses are also facing tough times.

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013...feds-shut-down-major-roadway-block-access-to/


----------



## BxDetSgt

Do you really think that the cops (rangers) on the ground are making those decisions? I agree the NPS adminitrators are political hacks, but to jump on the rangers backs and denounce them as if they are Nazi thugs in pre WWII Germnany is a bit much. This is not a constitutional issue, it is an administrative order. If you want to keep your job you do what you are told (lawfull orders). If you want to stand by your political beliefs and put your family at risk go ahead, just please do not throw a cop pushing a radio car and doing his/her job under the bus. Every cop on the job has, or will have to follow an order he does not agree with. it is not the cop's job to question it. In this profession you do what you are told to do, no matter who is telling your bosses boss what to do. That is different from blindly following unlawful orders. You may not agree with the NPS decision, but there is no question that it is their decision to make, thus it was a "lawful" order. If you like your job, and would want to keep it or get another LEO job, you must follow your orders. No brainer. Try getting hired anywhere else with an insubordination charge in your jacket.


----------



## BxDetSgt

There is no question whoever is making the decisions is a JACKASS!!! Foolishness of the highest order. My point still is valid. It is not the guys on the ground who are to blame. It is however getting real close to unlawful orders. Shutting down the road to school busses? WTF!!! That definatley falls into the "because I can" side of things.


----------



## kwflatbed

They might not be making the decisions BUT they are the ones enforcing them, someone has to make a stand somewhere this has gone to far.

*Didn't they try this at their convention last year and it backfired on them?*









Wake up America.


----------



## BxDetSgt

You can not choose what to enforce and what not to enforce. That is not our job. Anyone who wants that job needs to get elected. That being said, whoever is coming up with this plan is an absolute moron. the rangers are getting close to the line, and I hope they are selectivley enforcing this order>


----------



## Hush

I wish a Law Enforcement organization would spend this much time and effort harassing say....the westboro baptist church. The role of LE is to protect, and to enforce. Not to bully, intimidate, or harass (except criminals, which are a more protected class than the working American) Orders or not, any ranger who allows himself and his authority to be used to play the president's petty games is a goon, a stooge, and a scumbag.


----------



## Hush

BxDetSgt said:


> You can not choose what to enforce and what not to enforce. That is not our job.


Except for immigration


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Admin Will Allow Amnesty Rally on National Mall During Gov't Shutdown*









inShare0​
Email ArticlePrint articleSend a Tip
by Tony Lee 7 Oct 2013 2718 post a comment








*The Obama administration will allow a massive rally for comprehensive immigration reform on Tuesday in Washington, D.C. on the National Mall, even though it is supposed to be closed due to the federal government shutdown.*

Open-air spaces like the World War II Memorial have been barricaded since the federal government shut down last week, but an organizer for the rally told the _Washington Examiner_ that the National Park Service will allow the rally and march.
As Breitbart News reported, immigration activists have called for volunteers to get themselves arrested at the rally in acts of civil disobedience.
The event will be a culmination of rallies across the country over the weekend in which immigration activists demonstrated in 41 states demanding amnesty.
A variety of immigration activist organizations, along with the Service Employees International Union (SEIU) and the AFL-CIO, are organizing the event, which they claim will attract 10,000 people.
Lawmakers in Congress like House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (R-CA) and Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-IL) are expected to be at the event. Members of the House are trying to pass immigration reform bills that will allow them to go to conference with the Senate, which passed its comprehensive immigration bill in June that provided a pathway to citizenship for all of the country's illegal immigrants.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...y-Rally-on-National-Mall-During-Govt-Shutdown


----------



## kwflatbed

*'Gestapo' tactics meet senior citizens at Yellowstone*

By John Macone Staff writer
NEWBURYPORT - Pat Vaillancourt went on a trip last week that was intended to showcase some of America's greatest treasures.
Instead, the Salisbury resident said she and others on her tour bus witnessed an ugly spectacle that made her embarrassed, angry and heartbroken for her country.
Vaillancourt was one of thousands of people who found themselves in a national park as the federal government shutdown went into effect on Oct. 1. For many hours her tour group, which included senior citizen visitors from Japan, Australia, Canada and the United States, were locked in a Yellowstone National Park hotel under armed guard.
The tourists were treated harshly by armed park employees, she said, so much so that some of the foreign tourists with limited English skills thought they were under arrest.
When finally allowed to leave, the bus was not allowed to halt at all along the 2.5-hour trip out of the park, not even to stop at private bathrooms that were open along the route.
"We've become a country of fear, guns and control," said Vaillancourt, who grew up in Lawrence. "It was like they brought out the armed forces. Nobody was saying, 'we're sorry,' it was all like - " as she clenched her fist and banged it against her forearm.

- See more at: http://www.eagletribune.com/local/x...-citizens-at-Yellowstone#sthash.7DnjHsdq.dpuf


----------



## Joel98

BxDetSgt said:


> Do you really think that the cops (rangers) on the ground are making those decisions? I agree the NPS adminitrators are political hacks, but to jump on the rangers backs and denounce them as if they are Nazi thugs in pre WWII Germnany is a bit much. This is not a constitutional issue, it is an administrative order. If you want to keep your job you do what you are told (lawfull orders). If you want to stand by your political beliefs and put your family at risk go ahead, just please do not throw a cop pushing a radio car and doing his/her job under the bus. Every cop on the job has, or will have to follow an order he does not agree with. it is not the cop's job to question it. In this profession you do what you are told to do, no matter who is telling your bosses boss what to do. That is different from blindly following unlawful orders. You may not agree with the NPS decision, but there is no question that it is their decision to make, thus it was a "lawful" order. If you like your job, and would want to keep it or get another LEO job, you must follow your orders. No brainer. Try getting hired anywhere else with an insubordination charge in your jacket.


I agree that its not the fault of the people on the ground.

However look at the types of orders coming down under this administration, IRS employees being instructed to target Americans based on their political beliefs. It is unprecedented and eventually something is going to have to give.


----------



## Hush

There were a lot of "just following orders" tossed around during Nuremberg....just sayin


----------



## 7costanza

BxDetSgt said:


> You can not choose what to enforce and what not to enforce. That is not our job. >


Doesnt the Park Ranger Academy cover Officer discretion?....this guy told me they cut him breaks all the time.??


----------



## Johnny Law

Hush said:


> Except for immigration


And pot laws. If they can do it, I'm going to under my discretion. Fuck those pussies at the state house.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Gov't wants you to play a role in the slimdown - it's your job to panic*

*CDC recalls 30 furloughed workers over salmonella outbreak*
*Grand Canyon workers stranded without food amid slimdown*
*Obama favors monument closures to 'pressure' GOP*
*KURTZ: Conservatives say White House deliberately making slimdown worse*


----------



## 7costanza

I guess Romney was right about Big Bird....this is about as disgusting as it gets.

Shutdown: Cancer Treatments Defunded, Big Bird Receives $445 Million
*It seems impossible to make sense of a president who would threaten to veto a compromise funding bill to cover cancer treatments for children sick with cancer, while public television and radio stations receive almost a half-billion dollars in funding. Via Fox News:*

Funding for clinical cancer trials and other life-saving research under the National Institutes of Health was cut off in response to the government slimdown, but it looks like the cookie monster will still be knee-deep in chocolate chips (or is it carrots now?)
According to the Daily Treasury Statement and first reported by CNS News, the administration dished out $445 million to the Corporation for Public Broadcasting (CPB) on the first day of the slimdown, which means funds for the likes of PBS Newshour, NPR and "Sesame Street" are being spent before cancer research.
"It's more than irresponsible, it is reprehensible. It's an 'in-your-face' move by the administration, blatantly picking winners and losers in this shutdown," C. Edmund Wright, a columnist for Breitbart.com and American Thinker, told FOX411. "Public broadcasting is a staple of liberal propaganda."
PBS http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...nded-public-broadcasting-receives-445-millionand NPR are state-funded (in part) left-wing media outlets.


----------



## Dan Stark

Big Gov has to keep getting the message out 7

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7costanza

Dan Stark said:


> Big Gov has to keep getting the message out 7
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Both parties are to blame 50/50 for the shutdown.There is a huge difference between the shutdown and closing stuff for punishment.The closing of a memorial for men and women that have died and served this Country while Obama opens up areas for illegal fuckin scumbags and their ilk to wave mexcali flags is so disgusting I cant even believe the lack of outrage..what Country is this.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

7costanza said:


> Both parties are to blame 50/50 for the shutdown.There is a huge difference between the shutdown and closing stuff for punishment.The closing of a memorial for men and women that have died and served this Country while Obama opens up areas for illegal fuckin scumbags and their ilk to wave mexcali flags is so disgusting I cant even believe the lack of outrage..what Country is this.


O'merica.

It's just a matter of time before bullets start flying if he's doesn't get impeached and removed. Hopefully we take the senate next year, and hold the house.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

One-Man Militia Cleaning Up National Mall For Vets With Park Service Furloughed

*WASHINGTON (CBSDC)* - You probably haven't heard of the Memorial Militia.
It's likely the group's only member hadn't heard of it before nine days ago.
Now, armed with a chainsaw and lawnmower, Chris Cox is on a one-man mission to clean up the National Mall as the Park Service employees normally tasked with keeping the area tidy sit idle during the shutdown of the federal government.
Cox, who resides in South Carolina, says he isn't motivated by political reasons but feels obligated to help as veterans prepare to descend on the nation's capital for this weekend's Million Vet March.
Regardless of how many former service members actually attend the rally, Cox says making them presentable is just the right thing to do.

http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013...l-mall-for-vets-with-park-service-furloughed/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Prob could use a chainsaw like this pretty soon...


----------



## kwflatbed

*The Park Police*

*Advance Editorial From Our Forthcoming 10/21-10/28 Issue*

Oct 21, 2013, Vol. 19, No. 07 • By JONATHAN V. LAST

_"We are a nation that has a government-not the other way around."_-Ronald Reagan









Newscom
The conduct of the National Park Service over the last week might be the biggest scandal of the Obama administration. This is an expansive claim, of course. Benghazi, Fast and Furious, the IRS, the NSA, the HHS mandate - this is an administration that has not lacked for appalling abuses of power. And we still have three years to go.
Even so, consider the actions of the National Park Service since the government shutdown began. People first noticed what the NPS was up to when the World War II Memorial on the National Mall was "closed." Just to be clear, the memorial is an open plaza. There is nothing to operate. Sometimes there might be a ranger standing around. But he's not collecting tickets or opening gates. Putting up barricades and posting guards to "close" the World War II Memorial takes more resources and manpower than "keeping it open."
The closure of the World War II Memorial was just the start of the Park Service's partisan assault on the citizenry. There's a cute little historic site just outside of the capital in McLean, Virginia, called the Claude Moore Colonial Farm. They do historical reenactments, and once upon a time the National Park Service helped run the place. But in 1980, the NPS cut the farm out of its budget. A group of private citizens set up an endowment to take care of the farm's expenses. Ever since, the site has operated independently through a combination of private donations and volunteer workers.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/articles/park-police_762277.html


----------



## 7costanza

After readng the above Ill standby my statement about the Rangers.


----------



## Kilvinsky

FTH said:


> *Feds Try to Close the OCEAN Because of Shutdown.*
> 
> Just before the weekend, the National Park Service informed charter boat captains in Florida that the Florida Bay was "closed" due to the shutdown. Until government funding is restored, the fishing boats are prohibited from taking anglers into 1,100 square-miles of open ocean. Fishing is also prohibited at Biscayne National Park during the shutdown.
> *The Park Service will also have rangers on duty to police the ban... of access to an ocean.* The government will probably use more personnel and spend more resources to attempt to close the ocean, than it would in its normal course of business.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/10/05/Feds-Try-to-Close-the-OCEAN-Because-of-Shutdown
> 
> Sounds like a joke ... just not very funny one ...


Ok, yeah, this one I have to agree is BS. Open waters are shut down due to lack of money but there's money for RANGERS to enforce shutting down open waters. I'm totally baffled. I'm still not blaming the Rangers, I'm just baffled at the allocation of funds. Idiotic.


----------



## Kilvinsky

kwflatbed said:


> *The Park Police*
> 
> *Advance Editorial From Our Forthcoming 10/21-10/28 Issue*
> 
> Oct 21, 2013, Vol. 19, No. 07 • By JONATHAN V. LAST
> 
> _"We are a nation that has a government-not the other way around."_-Ronald Reagan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newscom
> The conduct of the National Park Service over the last week might be the biggest scandal of the Obama administration. This is an expansive claim, of course. Benghazi, Fast and Furious, the IRS, the NSA, the HHS mandate - this is an administration that has not lacked for appalling abuses of power. And we still have three years to go.
> Even so, consider the actions of the National Park Service since the government shutdown began. People first noticed what the NPS was up to when the World War II Memorial on the National Mall was "closed." Just to be clear, the memorial is an open plaza. There is nothing to operate. Sometimes there might be a ranger standing around. But he's not collecting tickets or opening gates. Putting up barricades and posting guards to "close" the World War II Memorial takes more resources and manpower than "keeping it open."
> The closure of the World War II Memorial was just the start of the Park Service's partisan assault on the citizenry. There's a cute little historic site just outside of the capital in McLean, Virginia, called the Claude Moore Colonial Farm. They do historical reenactments, and once upon a time the National Park Service helped run the place. But in 1980, the NPS cut the farm out of its budget. A group of private citizens set up an endowment to take care of the farm's expenses. Ever since, the site has operated independently through a combination of private donations and volunteer workers.
> 
> http://www.weeklystandard.com/articles/park-police_762277.html


I am totally confused by the closing of monuments. Ok, the Bunker Hill monument is something you ENTER and CLIMB and the U.S.S. Constitution is something you ENTER, but something like the Vietnam Memorial or the WW2 Memorial are just...THERE. My town has a Civil War memorial statue in front of Town Hall, very close to two other war memorials for the Spanish American War-Vietnam. They're on a strip of lawn about 15 feet wide. How would you close THOSE? It sounds like the feds are trying to pull that kind of stunt. I will not blame the Rangers, they're just law enforcement, I BLAME those above them. I've carried out many duties that made me want to vomit, but like *BxDetSgt* has said, it's my JOB. Those giving the orders should be flogged, and I mean those at the TOP...NOT even middle management, though I'm sure they could (and maybe are) put up some resistance.

I'd also love to see the Rangers union (they have one, right?) put out some kind of public statement saying, "Hey, please don't blame US!!!!"


----------



## Kilvinsky

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> O'merica.
> 
> It's just a matter of time before bullets start flying if he's doesn't get impeached and removed. Hopefully we take the senate next year, and hold the house.


Hey, you watch that shit. You make it seem like he's IRISH!


----------



## Hush

Gotta take a stand somewhere. We now know they'll go a hell of a lot farther than this in "just carrying out orders." Whats next?


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> Hey, you watch that shit. You make it seem like he's IRISH!


Well don't forget the wife and kids did go to Ireland to explore barry's Irish heritage. Oh and to meet Bono, can't forget that.


----------



## 7costanza

Hush said:


> Gotta take a stand somewhere. We now know they'll go a hell of a lot farther than this in "just carrying out orders." Whats next?


Im not one of those people that will use the Nazi comparison of walking Jews into ovens with German Soldiers saying "what I was just following orders" becasue I dont believe anything like that would happen again, atleast not in America. I find that comparison to be an insult to the actual victims and distasteful and the extreme example. However its a sliding scale, lets use that one example of "following orders" at one end and lets say keeping WW2 Vets from THEIR Memorial on the other end ..are orders still orders?When they say go confiscate 7costanzas legally owned firearms...are orders still orders? I guess each man/woman must make that decision if faced with it. Im constantly telling my friends not to worry most Cops are Conservative and most of the Military is also it wouldnt happen but if this can happen ( Katrina confiscations) under a Conservative POTUS then all bets are off when the most power hungry Socialist POTUS ever is doing the things hes done. Just something to ponder.

( If you haven read this article its worth a read )

http://www.infowars.com/oath-keeper...ho-refused-to-confiscate-guns-during-katrina/
Oath Keepers Proves That There WERE Troops Who Refused to Confiscate Guns During Katrina

*An Oath Keepers Exclusive*
We know that wholesale gun confiscation happened during Hurricane Katrina. We watched the Chief of Police of New Orleans declare on national television that "no one [no private citizen] will be able to be armed, we're going to take all the weapons." We watched an old lady being tackled in her own kitchen and disarmed.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Another idiot opens her mouth*

*The term "martial law" was used on the house floor this morning*

*



*


----------



## FTH




----------



## Mr Scribbles

kwflatbed said:


> *Another idiot opens her mouth*
> 
> *The term "martial law" was used on the house floor this morning*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You hater! Leave that freed slave alone! Imagine picking on a woman that's at least 150 years old-shame on you...


----------



## HistoryHound

Someone want to get her a dictionary? Although maybe she has an idea. Not martial law of course, but the total replacement of a governing body that can't function with a governing body that can. I suppose the only things that will ever keep that from happening are sheep have a short memory and too many of them want to be fed and cared for without ever having to give a little wool in return.


----------



## Harley387

BxDetSgt said:


> It is awfully easy to blame the Rangers for this political bullshit, however when it is your job on the line for not following a lwaful order it is a much more difficult desicion. No matter what your political belief may be, it is still a lawful order from a supervisor. In our world, failure to comply means termination. If you want to stand by your convictions and beliefs do so, but I have a hard time viliffying someone who has a family to feed in this economy. The real blame is on both the D's and R's who can not get past their own ideology. When someone blows up a building in the name of ideology it is terrorisim. When they paralyze the government in the name of ideology what do you call it? Both sides are to blame. Both sides are sore losers and should be ashamed.


You Sir, lack integrity.


----------



## GreenMachine

frank said:


> Yogi knows jiu jitsu...no way!
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


Couldn't even pass his guard


----------



## kwflatbed

*Truck Convoy Protest Causing Traffic Problems on Capital Beltway*









A trucker convoy traveling 10 mph blocks all lanes of traffic on the Capital Beltway. (credit: John Domen/All-News 99.1 WNEW)

‪
play

Trucker Convoy Slows Beltway
John Domen/All-News 99.1 WNEW
00:00

‬*Hear: Police pull over truck convoy*

*LANHAM, Md. (CBSDC)* - A convoy of tractor-trailers circling the Capital Beltway in protest of the federal government and is causing some traffic problems in the Washington area.
The "Truckers Ride for the Constitution," which organizer Zeeda Andrews says could attract as many as 3,000 big rigs to the nation's capital, only had about 50 participants as of 2 p.m. but was expected to grow.
Andrews insists the convoy is meant to be a peaceful protest rather than a traffic clog. The organizer said Thursday that reports of the trucks planning to take up three lanes of the Beltway were inaccurate, and that they should only occupy one lane of traffic.
But WNEW's John Domen, who began following the trucks early Friday morning also they drove north along Interstate 95 and onto Interstate 495, said trucks were taking up all four lanes of the Inner Loop of the Beltway in Annandale, Va., and had slowed to 10 mph, blocking traffic from getting by.
A Virginia State Police officer approached the small convoy shortly before 9 a.m. and pulled over one truck to the shoulder. The other three trucks also pulled over to the side of the road near Exit 52A. Police say they only warned the drivers and didn't write any tickets.

http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013...-causing-traffic-problems-on-capital-beltway/

*Video: Watch The Trucker Strike Live*

http://cdllife.com/2013/video/video-watch-the-trucker-strike-live/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Truckers Protest on DC Beltway Today&#8230;*
universalfreepress.com
TODAY, independent truckers seeking to impeach President Obama and pressure Congress are rolling ahead with&#8230;


----------



## 7costanza

Nice job guys, I definately have a new respect for truckers.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Looks like we got us a CONVOY!*









Keep On Trucking 8:45 am est


----------



## kwflatbed

*Lincoln Memorial Protest Today*

*http://www.frequency.com/video/kltv-7s-taylor-hemness-reports-from/124513542/-/5-695*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Two Bus Loads Of Texas Vets Being Held Up By Park Police At Iwo Jima Memorial*



*



*


----------



## 7costanza

From Texas? AND Veterans?? Their screwed...Obama will send his brothers home from Gitmo to make room for them.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Day 3: Negative US Media Coverage Fails to Stop Constitutional Truckers and Veterans Moving on DC*

October 13, 2013 By 21wire Leave a Comment
*21st Century Wire* says&#8230;


*More DC Truckers along with many other vehicles have continued to pour into the nation's capital today, as day three of Ride for the Constitution commences.
*Convoy spokesman, *Ernest "General" Lee* (photo, left) was busy Saturday coordinating new incoming convoys.

From early Sunday morning, Lee reported that the vehicles on the roads have been building. Lee stated, "We got flags flying, horns honking, rigs, trucks and other vehicles stretching 10 miles along interstate 495 in Maryland. I cannot see an end to it, everyone has their flashers on".

"We're running at 42mph, and these people in the other lane are riding alongside us. We're sending a message."

Lee has also led the truckers' effort to join up with the thousands of US Veterans and their families who are also pouring into Washington DC this morning for demonstrations at both the World War II Memorial and the Iwo Jima Memorial.

"Right now we have a detachment of bobtail trucks carrying veterans going downtown to the WWII Memorial, and another detachment headed to the US Marine Iwo Jima Memorial. We're surrounded by supporters of the vets." said Lee.

http://21stcenturywire.com/2013/10/...p-constitutional-truckers-and-veterans-in-dc/


----------



## kwflatbed

More that the media is not reporting:

http://shark-tank.net/2013/10/13/sarah-palin-storms-dc-riot-police-show-up/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/10/13/Barricades-moved-WH

Epic. Veterans taking the barricades, or barrycades, and putting them at the Spite House.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

HEY, ear leader, take your fat ass wife, your crusty old mother in law, your two kids you pimp out at every opportunity, and GET THE FUCK OUT! I'm sure the vets will gladly move the barry-cades when you're ready to go...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Look at what this mess has done to US? Here's a collection of essentially like minded individuals and we're starting to argue with each other over something we have no control over.

OBAMA, you fiendish devil, Harry Reid, you scumbag, Even many of the Republicans, WTF are you DOING TO OUR NATION???? COMPROMISE AND GET IT OVER WITH YOU DUMBASS MOTHERS!

There. I said it and I meant it. Things will happen NOW! 

Why Ronnie, why did you have to die? If there was ever a time we need you, it's now.


----------



## Johnny Law

Dingy Harry Reid is not going to compromise his principals


----------



## 7costanza

Personally I couldnt give a fuck about the shutdown, both parties are to blame. The things that have me seeing red are that Obama and his scum sent out riot police to keep WW2 Vets from their memorials that arent even staffed while letting illegals have a fuckin rally...HOW THE FUCK is that not being talked about 24/7. The Pentagon cut the 100,000 death benefits to the families of Soldiers KIA and when asked by Rs to fund a bill the WH said it wasnt necessary?? Necessary?? really?? Its our obligation!! The shutdown is poltics that shit happens, the latter is lower than I have seen any stunt in my time, to bad only one News organization is talking about it, well some are but its to shit on the Vets....stay classy.


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama Wastes No Time Putting Barricades Back Up​​During a weekend of protests in Washington, D.C., a number of veterans stood up to a vindictive federal government by removing barricades erected around outdoor war memorials. These heroes transported the iron obstacles to the White House in a show of defiance against an administration that dismisses and devalues their worldview.​When the rallies and marches were over, National Park Service employees worked feverishly Monday to reinstall the barricades, making sure no other visitors get to see the monuments.​While these tourist destinations require very little funding to operate, the Obama regime is telling America they must be closed because of the federal government shutdown. Instead of actually saving the money associated with keeping them open, though, he sends even more park rangers to enforce their closure.​Though the administration is doing everything possible to erase any evidence of the conservative onslaught, many who participated said the experience was a rewarding one.​Veteran Joseph Corulla spoke to the Western Center for Journalism about his experience, saying he spent the entire day Sunday protesting with fellow servicemen and women.​"The mood was outstanding," he said. "We were stoked - Tea Party, truckers, bikers."​While some reports surfaced regarding overreaction by law enforcement, Corulla said the presence of police was mostly unobtrusive.​"The law did respect us," he explained. "We had some tense times, but they stood down."​He said the turnout was impressive, noting "there were more than I could count," with a few leftist loudmouths thrown in for good measure.​"There were some counter-protesters, but we shut them down," he said. "We told CNN to go away and they did."​When the rally reached 1600 Pennsylvania Ave., Corulla said "that's when the real fun started."​​Read more at http://www.westernjournalism.com/obama-wastes-time-putting-barricades-back/#8TsEIaPcvAYPV1mv.99​​









​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## BxDetSgt

Harley387 said:


> You Sir, lack integrity.


 I may lack a lot of things Sir, but integrity may not be counted among them.


----------



## kwflatbed

*This Picture Is Worth A Thousand Words ➜➜➜➜ This Video Is Worth A Million!*

​​Gotta be tough as a DC Cop to wrestle an American flag from an old WWII Veteran.​​


----------



## kwflatbed

*MSNBC just shows they aren't a channel worth believing. The truth also is that for every one story they get busted on, no telling how many they get away with.*

*



*


----------



## kateykakes

kwflatbed said:


> *MSNBC just shows they aren't a channel worth believing. The truth also is that for every one story they get busted on, no telling how many they get away with.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will NEVER believe a word the liberal media says. As for Rachel Madcow, she needs to FOAD!


----------

